# Dad Joke #4263



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

A husband and wife who work for the circus go to an adoption agency looking to adopt a child, but the social workers there raise doubts about their suitability.

So the couple produces photos of their 50-foot motor home, which is clean and well maintained and equipped with a beautiful nursery.

The social workers are satisfied by this but then raise concerns about the kind of education a child would receive while in the couple’s care.

The husband puts their mind at ease, saying, “We’ve arranged for a full-time tutor who will teach the child all the usual subjects along with French, Mandarin, and computer skills.”

Next though, the social workers express concern about a child being raised in a circus environment.

This time the wife explains, “Our nanny is a certified expert in pediatric care, welfare, and diet.”

The social workers are finally satisfied and ask the couple, “What age child are you hoping to adopt?”

The husband says, “It doesn’t really matter, as long as the kid fits in the cannon.”


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 9, 2020)

That's a good one.  Any joke that starts with "A Husband and Wife who work for the Circus" has to be funny.

Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 9, 2020)

Great transparent foreshadowing! Cracked me up!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 9, 2020)

Awesome LIKE LIKE LIKE it.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jul 9, 2020)

Bwaahhhahhaahaahaahaa!!!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 9, 2020)

That's a good knee slapper. . .


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 9, 2020)

A horse walks into a bar, the bartender ask "why the long face"?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

